# EN Arsenal: It's ALIIIIIIIIIIIVE!



## Dextra

ENArsenal: Spiked Chain should be released by the end of this week, beginning of next at the latest (we're waiting for ONE piece of art, then will have to redo the layout, but other than that, it's ready).

Ryan Nock has a dozen pages of ENArsenal: Whips done, so it'll be released in August.

Which means if we want to keep up our monthly release schedule of ENAs, we'll need a manuscript for the next one by the time we release ENA: Whips (probably around GenCon), and another one in mid-September.  That'd give us sufficient time to commission art, to edit for mechanics and language, and to do the layout.  If you were thinking of writing an ENA, please contact Hound with what weapon you wish to cover and some ideas therefor.  If we like it, we'll send you a free rough copy of ENA:SC to get an idea of the format, and negotiate payment.

ENA:SC is 20 pages.  I think 16-32 pages is enough of a treatment for your average wepaon, although some may require more, some less.  Anyone wishing to contribute to MY book, ENArsenal: Sticks and Stones (to be released April 1st), is welcome to contact me directly.

_The ENArsenal splatbooks are a series dedicated to exploring the intricacies and variants of fantasy weaponry and its users.  They typically include prestige classes, a little background on the weapon, some magical and artifact versions of the weapon, and other cream and crunch to further develop the feel for the weapon.  ENPublishing welcomes submissions and suggestions from ENWorlders.  Submissions that are under 9 pages will be considered for publication in the ENWorld Gamer magazine.  Submissions 12 pages and up will be published as stand-alone products._


----------



## HellHound

After the collapse of my old email addresses (including blackhammer@dreadgazebo), I have lost the contact info on those working on ENArsenal projects.

Drop me an email - mjasonparent@ambient.ca - if you are involved, and I'll send you the rough PDF of Spiked Chain to work from.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

If we're interested in working on a weapon, should we just discuss it here?  Or send it to Hellhound's email address?

There was an old thread for this, but the last post was in October.


----------



## Krug

What about EN Arsenal: Pie?


----------



## BrooklynKnight

Dextra said:
			
		

> ENArsenal: Spiked Chain should be released by the end of this week, beginning of next at the latest (we're waiting for ONE piece of art, then will have to redo the layout, but other than that, it's ready).
> 
> Ryan Nock has a dozen pages of ENArsenal: Whips done, so it'll be released in August.
> 
> Which means if we want to keep up our monthly release schedule of ENAs, we'll need a manuscript for the next one by the time we release ENA: Whips (probably around GenCon), and another one in mid-September. That'd give us sufficient time to commission art, to edit for mechanics and language, and to do the layout. If you were thinking of writing an ENA, please contact Hound with what weapon you wish to cover and some ideas therefor. If we like it, we'll send you a free rough copy of ENA:SC to get an idea of the format, and negotiate payment.
> 
> ENA:SC is 20 pages. I think 16-32 pages is enough of a treatment for your average wepaon, although some may require more, some less. Anyone wishing to contribute to MY book, ENArsenal: Sticks and Stones (to be released April 1st), is welcome to contact me directly.
> 
> _The ENArsenal splatbooks are a series dedicated to exploring the intricacies and variants of fantasy weaponry and its users. They typically include prestige classes, a little background on the weapon, some magical and artifact versions of the weapon, and other cream and crunch to further develop the feel for the weapon. ENPublishing welcomes submissions and suggestions from ENWorlders. Submissions that are under 9 pages will be considered for publication in the ENWorld Gamer magazine. Submissions 12 pages and up will be published as stand-alone products._



I wrote some material for Spiked Chain folks, let me tell ya, if you're a chain fanatic, you *want this book*


----------



## Capellan

Dextra said:
			
		

> ENArsenal: Sticks and Stones




Will it be followed the year after by "ENArsenal: Words that WILL Hurt You" ?


----------



## Dextra

Capellan said:
			
		

> Will it be followed the year after by "ENArsenal: Words that WILL Hurt You" ?




 

Thus far I'm looking in the sticks section to include sticks for whacking, pointy sticks, magick sticks, sticks wot got something pointy attached, and throwing sticks wot got something pointy attached.
As for stones, using rocks as melee weapons, using rocks as throwing weapons, using other contraptions to throw rocks (slings), a halfling chuckster PrC, and re-printing the Bowler PrC from PHFoB1.
As for words, some new Power Words, and other rules for words that WILL hurt you (I'm thinking really nasty bardic abilities for people who can't actually hold a tune, so that when they sing, people take damage, or get stunned, and also some Shouting Really Loud sonic atttacks).


----------



## Dextra

Krug said:
			
		

> What about EN Arsenal: Pie?




NICE!  Perhaps an article on the subject could appear in the Portable Hole, and ENA: S&S would be a stand-alone project.


----------



## JoeGKushner

No seriously now, how about daggers. Heck, I could probably coallate some of the OGC out therei nto a book on daggers. We need Knife Fighters I tell you!


----------



## Dextra

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> If we're interested in working on a weapon, should we just discuss it here?  Or send it to Hellhound's email address?
> 
> There was an old thread for this, but the last post was in October.




We're working on an ENArsenal private discussion area.  For now, though, just email Hound.


----------



## HellHound

Joe - have I mentioned that you are the inspiration for this series, with your Dagger obsession?



It's coming.


----------



## Dextra

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> No seriously now, how about daggers. Heck, I could probably coallate some of the OGC out therei nto a book on daggers. We need Knife Fighters I tell you!




You get started on that, and I'll make sure that between Hound and I we come up with some original material.  Heck, if you have an idea for a basic concept of prestige class or feat chains or magic items, let us know, and we'll work on it!


----------



## DanMcS

Oy, Hellhound, I think you already have some people writing things for ENA products, so I thought maybe a pre-query query: Do you have anyone working on spears?

Also, how tightly focused are these products?  Spiked Chain seems to only cover one thing; Sticks and Stones  would cover quite a lot.  A spear book could hit only spears, or it could do shortspear, spear, longspear, dart, javelin, siangham, trident, and at the outside a lance and bayonet.  I'm trying to figure out what I should be thinking here.


----------



## RangerWickett

Dan, I'm pretty sure someone else has already called spears, but I'm not sure how wide a range of weapons he's gonna go for.

Me, I just had a bit of a revelation reading *sheepish grin* a dark Elf novel last night.  I've got to put those nifty snake-headed whips in EN Arse: Whips.


----------



## Dextra

DanMcS said:
			
		

> Oy, Hellhound, I think you already have some people writing things for ENA products, so I thought maybe a pre-query query: Do you have anyone working on spears?
> 
> Also, how tightly focused are these products?  Spiked Chain seems to only cover one thing; Sticks and Stones  would cover quite a lot.  A spear book could hit only spears, or it could do shortspear, spear, longspear, dart, javelin, siangham, trident, and at the outside a lance and bayonet.  I'm trying to figure out what I should be thinking here.




I lost track of whether or not someone has secured dibs in spears or not, but to answer your question about the focus of the products, I'll use the spear example.

If you feel that you could do justice (ie. 10-20 pages) to just Spears, then do just spears.  I feel that the trident could probably warrant its own treatment, definitely, since there could be a lot of aquatic references for it.  I suspect that shortspear, spear, longspear and javelins could be combined into one entity, but if some weapon expert feels that each deserve their own special treatment and can deliver the material, then by all means, write about them separately.  Eventually we'll combine the whole lot into one big chapter in a book we'll release next year, anyhow.  

So the answer, basically, is "it depends".  

By the way, while you're writing, don't forget to look at non-combat, or kewl moves or combat styles for the weapon- spears could be used for pole-vaulting, for example...


----------



## HellHound

Spears is being covered by Joe from Throwing Dice Games, as one of a few products we are releasing in cooperation with other publishers in this series (expect ENArsenal Spears and ENArsenal Staves to be cooperative ventures - and then who knows?).

Spears is curently covering (correct me if I'm wrong, Joe) Spears from Short to Long as well as javelins and atlatls. I don't believe it will be covering lances as lances open up a whole other jar of beans with jousting and so on.

Other examples of inclusivity / exclusivity are Axes. An Axe book would cover throwing axes, battle axes and great axes, but the Orcish Double Axe would probably get its own book (exotic weapons tend to score their own books, fictional iconic d20 weapons like the spiked chain and orcish double axe especially).


----------



## BrooklynKnight

Wouldnt En Arsenal: Polearms be a better name for that book? 

I did a few small peices for Spiked Chain, I hope to contribute in small amounts to ALL the books, if i'm permitted to do so. :-D


----------



## HellHound

I don't think so, since it actually doesn't cover any of the classic polearms besides the simplest (the spear, only one that can be wielded with a simple weapon proficiency instead of martial). It doesn't cover halberds, guisarms, bills, glaives, poleaxes and so on.


----------



## BrooklynKnight

I'd say "expand it" but i'm sure you already have what you're planning worked out.


----------



## HellHound

The goal of the E.N.Arsenal series is to produce short products focused on a single weapon or class of weapons. As the spear is significantly different than the other polearms (lacking any type of blade in most cases for one, and being the only such weapon that can be used with a simple weapon proficiency), it is appropriate for a short book. By adding in the massive plethora of polearms to the content, we'd definitely be stretching the book to Three Arrows size instead of Arsenal size. 

But don't worry, I'm sure that polearms will get their own book in the series in time.


----------



## JoeGKushner

Dextra said:
			
		

> You get started on that, and I'll make sure that between Hound and I we come up with some original material.  Heck, if you have an idea for a basic concept of prestige class or feat chains or magic items, let us know, and we'll work on it!




And here's the material!


----------



## JoeGKushner

*More Dagger OGC*

Edited!


----------



## HellHound

Joe - email me - mjasonparent@ambient.ca to get into the Arsenal forum


----------



## Hypersmurf

HellHound said:
			
		

> But don't worry, I'm sure that polearms will get their own book in the series in time.




Book_s_!  Plural!

I wanna see an EN Arsenal: Guisarme-Voulge, and an EN Arsenal: Fauchard-Fork, and an EN Arsenal: Bill-Guisarme!

And let's not forget the Lucerne Hammer!

-Hyp.


----------



## HellHound

Alright. Hypersmurf, I'm glad to see you volunteering to write FOUR whole books for the series.

email me for the password into the Arsenal writers' forum for more instructions, your due date on E.N.Arsenal - Guisarme-Voulge is July 29th. I'll give you some breathing time after that as the artist won't have the Fouchard-Fork illos ready until August 12th, so that's your deadline for Fouchard-Fork and Bill-Guisarme.

Then you can have until September 1st to finish the Lucerne Hammer.

Thanks!


----------



## jmucchiello

HellHound said:
			
		

> Spears is curently covering (correct me if I'm wrong, Joe) Spears from Short to Long as well as javelins and atlatls. I don't believe it will be covering lances as lances open up a whole other jar of beans with jousting and so on.



Correct, I'm only doing longish pointy things you can jab at stuff or throw at stuff. My only crossover into polearm territory is that spears can be set against a charge and I'll have some material on that which will probably end up in the polearm book once someone gets around to it.


			
				BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Wouldnt En Arsenal: Polearms be a better name for that book?



I could drift into polearms but lances seems far afield. It's a strictly mounted weapon. See there three are things you can do with long pointy weapons. You can charge with them, Receive charges with them, or Throw them at folk and then rush up and attack with a melee weapon. I'm focused on the weapons that are thrown with a little talk about receiving charges. Polearms are fully the charge receiving weapons but they also assume formations. You don't go out on the field as the sole guisarme-glaive wielder. You bring along 20 of your fellow guisarme-glaivers to help you stop a cavalry charge. It's the reliance on groups part that I'm not doing. And Lances (those "charge with" weapons) are a completely different discipline.

Also I've been naming the book ENArsenal: Spears and Javelins. Not just ENA:Spears. Tacking on javelins should inform the buyer that I'm dealing with the shorter long pointy weapons.


----------



## Psion

Arsenal: Spiked Chain comment:

It's pretty typical for spells that might be necromancy, if in question, to be necromancy. In that vein, it seems like Vertebrate Chain should be a necromancy spell.

Not that it matters for any reason that I can think of, except, perhaps, for necromancy specialists.


----------

